# Stuck in 4 Wheel Drive ?



## mstory (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

I have a 2000 Frontier V6 crew-cab. My mileage is only around 60K.

Recently I've put the truck into 4wd to go through an area where road was torn up + snow. After crossing the territory where I needed 4wd, I stopped and pushed the shifter forward to take it out of 4wd. The indicator light goes off, but when I get the truck up to high speed, i'm getting shaking, rpm that would almost indicate that I'm still in 4wd or something's going on. If I then stop and deliverately shift back to 4wd, then shift out again, eventually, the ride smoothes out. Anyone had a similar experience ? (light goes out but truck still drives like it's in 4wd)

I know it's not my tires or alignment -- just replaced tires and alignment completed. Also, the truck has never been in an accident.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

Simple way to tell if the truck is 4wd. - just turn into a driveway or turn sharp while driving on dry pavement. If still in 4wd, the front end will 'jump', 'hop', 'grab' while trying to steer.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

do you feel the shaking in the steering wheel? you just had tires replaced before or after you went through the snow?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mstory said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2000 Frontier V6 crew-cab. My mileage is only around 60K.
> 
> ...


I have no idea if your truck needs to do it, but my previous vehicle was 4wd and after shifting back into 2wd I was supposed to travel at least 10 feet in the opposite direction I was gonig when the auto hubs engaged to disengage them. So, If I was going forward when I put it in 4wd, I needed to put it in 2wd and drive in reverse for 10ft to disengage the 4wd hubs. Otherwise, they would stay engaged.


----------



## mstory (Jul 23, 2004)

*Shaking*



dvdswanson said:


> do you feel the shaking in the steering wheel? you just had tires replaced before or after you went through the snow?



The tires / alignment were done before both the snow and off-road. The shaking / vibration was when I was on the highway and only lasted for a period of time. Ultimately went away. Also, the gas pedal was "spongey" almost like I was pushing a different gear ratio -- This occurred twice -- both times after I had been in 4wd and then shifted out.

My biggest concern is that when I go out of 4wd, I'm doing it because I want to go highway speed. If I'm still in 4wd (because the truck seems stuck there), I don't want the highway speed to adversely affect the transmission.


----------

